

Dear Congress: It's not OK not to know how America works either. - JustinSeriously
http://www.americancivicliteracy.org/2008/additional_finding.html

======
wglb
Shouldn't editorialize the title.

The article kind of suggest the question: "If the general citizenry is smarter
than general elected official, then how come you keep choosing the latter?"

~~~
jinushaun
Because the "smart" people don't go into politics. They're busy trying to
start new Googles or finding the Higgs boson. A republic is only as good as
the politicians willing to run for office and the intelligence of the people
voting for them.

